# Pics and Videos



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Of the regrettable kind. Once they're out, they're out. There is no retrieval. Once you give them to somebody, they are no longer yours. How many Miss Americas had to give up the crown when the pictures surfaced? OOOPS! 

Many years ago not long after meeting a friend's mom, a very nice lady, she told me I may learn something not nice about her, to please forgive her for the indisgressions of her youth. When I asked my friend what that was about, he told me he'd found out his mom had been Playmate of the Year. He was 13 when he and his friend stole a stack of magazines from the dad's garage. He found his mom. Major weird out!

You never know when or where they will surface, or who will see them.

I have beautiful daughters who hang with the hot jocks. I get to hang with the jocks, too. These guys are constantly getting inappropriate pics sent to them. Do they keep them private? Nope. They giggle and share with everybody so all the guys know who to tap. Not just among the high school boys either. The boys know, I know, you know and my DDs know exactly WHY females send those pics to males. Any claim to the contrary is delusional.

Where else do these pics show up? Prints are hot commodity for prison inmates, traded like baseball cards. In many states, inmates are not allowed to have magazines, not even "soft." They are allowed personal photos of "girlfriends." Some of those guys have quite the girlfirend collection, some pics are worth a lot on the contraband market.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

UhOh......

Okay Girls,,,,Please delete all those pics I sent ya...

especially the ones,,,,,,,,well, all of them.....

Thanks,

I don't want to be on all the walls of the women s prison


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Inappropriate pics? 

Not sure what those are? Someine is just gonna,have to post some examples!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

mickm said:


> Inappropriate pics?
> 
> Not sure what those are? Someine is just gonna,have to post some examples!


 Those would be the pics that can't be posted here.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

If I were ever the fortunate recipient of such a thing, I'd probably be happy I had them and tuck them away in the ol' noggin as a reminder of a special moment. 

I know the young guys coming up like sharing that sort of thing, but I think a person is much better off just being happy with the gesture. I'm kind of weird, but if I found my junk on the internet, I'd be half horrified but half like "wow! cool!". (provided it's not the ones in the pirate getup... hoo doggies hopefully those aren't floating around, lol


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Wow! I want your pirate pics! I'll keep 'm private, promise.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Ha! *giggle =)


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

PIRATE??? did someone say PIRATE???


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah, hard and fast rule with me my skin gets seen IN PERSON. 

I knew a guy that would get women to send him pix of their chests. I sent him pix of tomatos. That game creeped me out though and I am not into that. 

BTW, arm length fingerless gloves are real turn ons to guys, kinda fun to observe. I have some I wear dancing, as well as the big fishnet gauntlets. Magical how a naked arm is no big deal, but glove it with fingers showing, or just a wee bit of fishnet, and their like panting.

It's just me, and I am sure one to tart up and do a little pole dance, but naked is something you share with a special someone, or with friends just sharing the good feeling that comes in skinnydipping, sunning, hiking naked etc.

Well then, maybe that's more than ya care to know about me haha!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Warwalk said:


> If I were ever the fortunate recipient of such a thing, I'd probably be happy I had them and tuck them away in the ol' noggin as a reminder of a special moment.
> 
> I know the young guys coming up like sharing that sort of thing, but I think a person is much better off just being happy with the gesture. I'm kind of weird, but if I found my junk on the internet, I'd be half horrified but half like "wow! cool!". (provided it's not the ones in the pirate getup... hoo doggies hopefully those aren't floating around, lol


I showed you mine, now you show me yours!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

comes with *****cat


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Whoo Hoo! *wolf whistle* !!! You're one hot mama, WyldThang!!!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Private, not PIRATE! It's a misspelling! 

Now I have to rummage through the dress-up trunks for Pirate! Oh, and find someone trustworthy with a camera........

Private Pirates...Pirate Privates.....are HAWT!
You are beautiful, WT, and FUN!

We'll do Pirate Wenches down at the marina, go all the way to the coastie boathouse.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

and it's not even nippy out, haha!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I dont think thete is enough bandwith for mine!

Just teasing, but its different for guys, and it IS nippy here!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

mickm said:


> I dont think thete is enough bandwith for mine!
> 
> Just teasing, but its different for guys, and it IS nippy here!


 How is it different?

I know a lot of women when the receive a "private" pic, spam it out to all their friends. You guys like that, right?


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Has nobody ever explained shrinkage to ya?

It wouldnt bother me. Probably as good of an introduction as any! Lol!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

oh...I thought you were talking about big timber

you know, dbh, board feet, shiverometrix


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

wyld thang said:


> oh...I thought you were talking about big timber
> 
> you know, dbh, board feet, shiverometrix


Linear feet, would be the proper measurement. However you must alow a conversion factor for temp and relative humidity.

Anyway, it is good advice. Not only pics, but even words can cause damage long term. I am amazed at stuff i see posted on facebook.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Now THIS is a  tree! Trees are very inspiring out here in the PNW


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Some people are more comfortable in their skin than others... I can't understand why being ashamed of being a playmate..... something not many can achieve... 

I've known a lot of girls that could care less where and what pictures showed up where, and they were some of the better people I've known... I've known a lot of prudish people who were the most judgmental and hypocritical people I've ever known... 

Different strokes...


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

First picture is about six months ago. Hair is trimmed back several inches. The other is from a messican restaurant in Maui (crazy, I know). Hopefully I did this right.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

It's not that...

I don't want to lose my "Mr. Gorgeous" crown or be on the women prisons walls....


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Wait a doggone minute! I don't see see any danged PIRATE!


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> Some people are more comfortable in their skin than others... I can't understand why being ashamed of being a playmate..... something not many can achieve...
> 
> I've known a lot of girls that could care less where and what pictures showed up where, and they were some of the better people I've known... I've known a lot of prudish people who were the most judgmental and hypocritical people I've ever known...
> 
> Different strokes...


Really nothing wrong with posing nude huh? Ya be fine if your garndmother, mom and daughter did so? People make mistakes and regretting do something in ya past ya now see it wrong or hurtful isn't a bad thing.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I see one in the first pic, pirates dig Ramones


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Lolz! Okay, no pirates, but.... 
Here's a few of the ladies that keep me straight in my life....


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

First is Sarabeth in Kona HI. Second is Samantha near San Jose CA. Third is Meagan, the youngest.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

bstuart29 said:


> Really nothing wrong with posing nude huh? Ya be fine if your garndmother, mom and daughter did so? People make mistakes and regretting do something in ya past ya now see it wrong or hurtful isn't a bad thing.


While I would not personally pose in the nude, it is not my place to tell others whether they can or not. As for my grannie, mom or daughter doing so...I might not be very happy about it but it would be their decision to make and live with. I certainly would never hold it against them if they did, whether they regretted it later or not. 

The problems start when one person tries to force their sense of morality onto another.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Warwalk said:


> First is Sarabeth in Kona HI. Second is Samantha near San Jose CA. Third is Meagan, the youngest.


Beautiful girls!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Isn't it time for somebody to complain about this thread? Not about homemaking! And, beside, I think some of y'all might be having fun or something.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

nehimama said:


> Wait a doggone minute! I don't see see any danged PIRATE!


 He left a lot for the imagination!

I know a lot of women don't CARE where their pics go otherwise they wouldn't spam them out or let them be published. The attitude changes when their kids or their mommas see them, or their employers. A lot of pics of Bouncing Betties got posted to FB last year after some drunken wildness down the road.

A lot of people are exhibitionists. No big deal. Some like to pretend they never do this, or they never did, but do.

A few years back I was on an outing with my DDs and a bunch of the boys. When we got back into service they all had to check their phones. 5 of these guys got the same pic from Goody Two-shoes captioned, "Just for You, don't tell anybody." None of them would let me send it to her mama. Only capitalist Son of Houndog texted back, "Send more pics."

It totally spins the correctional officers when they find their daughters and their friends daughters' naughty pics in prison cells. There used to be full blown investigations over them. Not anymore though.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Thankee brother / sister Rkintn! =)


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful daughters, WW.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Warwalk said:


> Thankee brother / sister Rkintn! =)


Last I checked, I was a "sister"


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

For me, I'm not so much into exhibitionism, but I'm fine with who I am. Having three daughters, I've kind of come to loggerheads with some folks before over my thoughts on stuff. Now, as my precious angels, I want to believe they'll go through middle school, high school, and college basically as though they were in a convent. But, I'm a realist, and as a realist I know that they're not going to pay attention to me, regardless of how stern I am. Heck, a quarter century ago I was biking, skateboarding, running to some girls' house because I knew their parents were gone and I'd gotten the call of "all clear". I can only imagine what it's like today. So, what I'll be telling my girls is: Use your heads, and if you do something, do it because ~you~ want it, not because you think it'll please someone else or out of peer pressure. Take what you want and don't be embarassed about it, but just try try try to use your heads with it. I'm under no illusions that daddy's little angels will probably do stuff I don't approve of. I just want it to be on ~their~ terms. When they ask about dating, they know my rules anyhow.... "When you're 21, or Daddy's dead", lol! (we'll see how long ~that~ rule lasts, lol!)


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

rkintn said:


> While I would not personally pose in the nude, it is not my place to tell others whether they can or not. As for my grannie, mom or daughter doing so...I might not be very happy about it but it would be their decision to make and live with. I certainly would never hold it against them if they did, whether they regretted it later or not.
> 
> The problems start when one person tries to force their sense of morality onto another.


I didn't say they couldn't do I said it's not a great thing and it shouldn't be claimed it's a great thing to do. We make judgements all the time on what is good and bad and part of the problem in society is people try to say anything is ok even if it does harm and causes hurt.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

An interesting take on this subject, I have a friend who went to Burning Man this last year. As you know there is plenty of nudity and photography there. He told me of this: some people were doign things naked, for instance something on the trapeze--a creative piece of self expression that included that special thing about being naked amoung friends, exploring without layers...in any case several of these folks wore bags over their heads as a silent request for anonymity and no photography of a moment, no record, no identity, etc. This wasn't a "you're so ugly you gotta wear a bag over your head" thing. And people, by far for the most part understood and respected the request without it being explained to them. 

Imagine that. Seriously, IMAGINE THAT. If you can get your head around that you got it goin on.

I dont' think Laura is saying naked pictures is immoral. I think she is suggesting--or prolly more accurate I want to suggest-- that one's image is indeed sacred. Remember how some aboriginal people are wary of photography as soemthing that steals one's soul? or how in some countries photographing someone as a stranger is taboo? it speaks to this idea of one's image as sacred and that the individual has power to control who they share their image, their soul with(either in print or real life). 

I really dont' care if others want to post their naked pix. But I also see that many who do so are hurting. Exposing one's "soul" so randomly and without the supportive intimacy of loving friends invites bad juju--I'm just sayin please be careful in choosing.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

WW, Your little angels are GORGEOUS!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

My paternal grandmother was quite proud of the pictures she had made of her nursing my father; he was born in 1919 I believe. No digitals then so someone had to take the shots (yes she posed for several) of her very uncovered bosoms which was possibly her husband but then somebody had to develop and print them. She displayed his "mommy and me" art proudly in the family photo album; her 4 DILs were quite shocked. Come to think of it, I believe there are a couple of nearly nudes of her floating around also.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> An interesting take on this subject, I have a friend who went to Burning Man this last year. As you know there is plenty of nudity and photography there. He told me of this: some people were doign things naked, for instance something on the trapeze--a creative piece of self expression that included that special thing about being naked amoung friends, exploring without layers...in any case several of these folks wore bags over their heads as a silent request for anonymity and no photography of a moment, no record, no identity, etc. This wasn't a "you're so ugly you gotta wear a bag over your head" thing. And people, by far for the most part understood and respected the request without it being explained to them.
> 
> Imagine that. Seriously, IMAGINE THAT. If you can get your head around that you got it goin on.
> 
> ...


Exactly! And once you give it away, it is no longer yours.

I have no problem with nudity or nude images, or the young Bouncing Betties prancing around twirling their bras over their heads in front of 100 camera flashes. (as long as my DDs weren't part of it)

The human body is a beautiful thing and should be nurtured and cherished.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

rkintn said:


> Last I checked, I was a "sister"


Yea, but it would take a pic to prove it! :hysterical:

Please dont be offendex, i am just trying to stay in the,nature of the thread!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

bstuart29 said:


> I didn't say they couldn't do I said it's not a great thing and it shouldn't be claimed it's a great thing to do. We make judgements all the time on what is good and bad and part of the problem in society is people try to say anything is ok even if it does harm and causes hurt.




I am not sure living your life, by your standards, hurts anyone.

I have friends and family who font like or understand why i live in the country with no cable, internet etc... And they certainly dont understand how i live on what i do, but i dont see thst it is their business.

Nudity is not the devil here, its how folks process it.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Think about all the nudes that are done now when you are pregnant. It used to be something you hid under layers of clothes and big frumpy dresses and shirts, now it is out there and nudes are taken.I know if I was preg I would do nude shots, oh wait, I did do nude shots. Baby and me and yes they are in the photo album. In delivery I know I tossed my hospital gown at the nurse and yes there are pictures of me delivering my baby and I am buck nekkid.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> Isn't it time for somebody to complain about this thread? Not about homemaking! And, beside, I think some of y'all might be having fun or something.


Or homesteading as a single? Yep. I have noticed. My how opinions change in 24 hours.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

cindilu said:


> Think about all the nudes that are done now when you are pregnant. It used to be something you hid under layers of clothes and big frumpy dresses and shirts, now it is out there and nudes are taken.I know if I was preg I would do nude shots, oh wait, I did do nude shots. Baby and me and yes they are in the photo album. In delivery I know I tossed my hospital gown at the nurse and yes there are pictures of me delivering my baby and I am buck nekkid.


But did you spam them out to your favorite football team or men you claim as total strangers? No, they're precious and personal, a treasured time to remember forever.

The Centerfold Mom had her reason for posing for the magazine, which was valid to her at the time. She was trying to work her way from Beach Bikini extra to Starlet status. She was in most of those 60s beach movies. Instead, she ended up with a jealous possessive husband and a couple of boys, one who found it in a stack of dirty magazines doing what boys do with those kinds of magazines.

Why do other women and girls send out nude and seductive pics? What's the motive?

2 of my DDs did modeling. I was always there to make sure it stayed appropriate and no shots were taken that could be altered into something else.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

cindilu said:


> Think about all the nudes that are done now when you are pregnant. It used to be something you hid under layers of clothes and big frumpy dresses and shirts, now it is out there and nudes are taken.I know if I was preg I would do nude shots, oh wait, I did do nude shots. Baby and me and yes they are in the photo album. In delivery I know I tossed my hospital gown at the nurse and yes there are pictures of me delivering my baby and I am buck nekkid.


I'm sure they are beautiful too Cyn, YOU are beautiful!!!!

now for flip side of that....someone tossed the camera to my MIL. That roll of film ended up in a box of random rolls which I took to Walmart--thank God I didn't take them to my photog friend who usually did my processsing.

Nice shots of my lady parts with umbilical cord hanging out, the bowl, waiting for the placenta to deliver, the doc "jiggling" things my face was in the mix too. And it wasn't that moment of first holding the baby neither. I told her to wait on pictures until I had him in my arms and could catch a breath. SHe did not respect my request.

So not cool. Good example of the bad juju of sharing my nakedness with someone I did not want to share it with. I only let her in the room to make someone else happy...to get them to "like me". Learned my lesson.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Laura said:


> But did you spam them out to your favorite football team or men you claim as total strangers? No, they're precious and personal, a treasured time to remember forever.
> 
> The Centerfold Mom had her reason for posing for the magazine, which was valid to her at the time. She was trying to work her way from Beach Bikini extra to Starlet status. She was in most of those 60s beach movies. Instead, she ended up with a jealous possessive husband and a couple of boys, one who found it in a stack of dirty magazines doing what boys do with those kinds of magazines.
> 
> ...



I reckon people take pics and send them to others, cuz they want to.

I absolutely understand what you are saying. I am just saying most of these women, girls or men, know whats up. 

We, are respondible for our actions


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

My best friend did take the video and got super up close, and I didn't care if she did or not. Now she did go home and share the video with her husband which I wasn't prepared for. Her husband volunteered to help me have my third baby if I wanted help. 

The pictures were looking good because I was skinny then, even though I was preg I hadn't put on any weight and was young. Skin that looked like silk, dang it, wish I could go back into time. Oh well, now it is my sons turn to have children.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

bstuart29 said:


> Really nothing wrong with posing nude huh? Ya be fine if your garndmother, mom and daughter did so? People make mistakes and regretting do something in ya past ya now see it wrong or hurtful isn't a bad thing.


I'd have no issues... In way's it's no different than looking at someone's ears.. as a society we've made certain body parts something to be ashamed of.. At one time there was no shame..... Some countries they have to cover their women head to toe because they can't control their selves.. 


I don't get hung up on a lot of society's crazy rules... I have to go out of my way trying not to offend people and I hate that... I don't like being told what is acceptable or not according to you (society)


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I don't know too many people sending shots of their ears to others trying to fire them up, so that' is a strawman argument.

There are no rules, but there are consequences. Not all of them are good.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

No, but we do send foot shots, lol. Here is one of my toe tease. lol. 

And for the record the rest of me is covered. 








[/IMG]

And this is meant nothing more then a joke so please people do not hang me for it, lol. 

Laura, I do understand what you are trying to say, really I do. And you are correct in that statement.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Laura said:


> I don't know too many people sending shots of their ears to others trying to fire them up, so that' is a strawman argument.
> 
> There are no rules, but there are consequences. Not all of them are good.


An older man i used to talk to, told me he would sit all day , just hoping yo see a woman's ankle while getting in a car. Times, they be a changin. I dont know if its good or bad, it just is.

There are concequences to everything. I have seen folks complain about a boss on fb, and then be shocked when they got fired. They shoulda just sent a pic to someone!ound:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Wrong toe, CindiLu,,,,or wrong type.....

Cam.......oh nevermind.....


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

you are such a yummy tart Cyn!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful toes, Cindilu!

I have wrestling to go to.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

What is wrong with posing naked? I used to pose naked for an artist all the time.

If we are showing feet & toes...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

L.A. said:


> UhOh......
> 
> Okay Girls,,,,Please delete all those pics I sent ya...
> 
> ...



Uh, um, too late.

But I'll share some of the profit I made off of your special Blue Bunny Banana Split photos.:whistlin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Raven12 said:


> What is wrong with posing naked? I used to pose naked for an artist all the time.
> 
> If we are showing feet & toes...


Hi. My name is Zong Michelangelo. You may have heard of me??


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

nehimama said:


> Wait a doggone minute! I don't see see any danged PIRATE!


Arrrgggggh. Here ya go matey....


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Tommyice said:


> Arrrgggggh. Here ya go matey....





Raven12 said:


> ...


I think this is one pic....top & bottom,,,middle is still missing


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Tommyice said:


> Arrrgggggh. Here ya go matey....


Now that is one man I would go completely tarty with..

and let the camera roll.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

It's interesting, as back in the day (like, way way back) all the renaissance artists seemed to have their models go in the buff (well, except for the occasional fig leaf, but yaaa know). I think it was really the Victorian era when things got all hung up, and while Europe recovered, the US is still kind of at that stage.

Out in Hilo, I took the kids to these tidal lagoons that were normally only frequented by locals. Here, there were all manner of chirren in only what god gave them, and some of the older folks from the waste up, just tanning away. The folks we were with asked if I wanted my kids going in there like that, kinda joshin' me. I said "heeeeck no!", lol! So, I guess, as modern and forward thinking as I sometimes wish to be, there are limits.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I think I have a new candidate for my Burning Man Therapy caravan


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've said it before, but I can say it again...there's no art form higher than a womans body. If it's not all of it, it's some of it! Many many leather flowers and pods that have been created, are sculpted very similiar to the secrets a woman has.

I don't consider myself an artist, but when I create patterns in leather, a womans body is always (without doubt) in my mind! It's the flow and continuity, the pleasing curves, the form and function. Nothing is more beautiful or pleasing to the eye! If you can put that feeling into an art form, it tends to catch eyes!

Call me a perv if you feel the need to, I just admire the form, and all that it's about...and a little more! My appreciation goes on and on..


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

littlejoe said:


> I've said it before, but I can say it again...there's no art form higher than a womans body. If it's not all of it, it's some of it! Many many leather flowers and pods that have been created, are sculpted very similiar to the secrets a woman has.
> 
> I don't consider myself an artist, but when I create patterns in leather, a womans body is always (without doubt) in my mind! It's the flow and continuity, the pleasing curves, the form and function. Nothing is more beautiful or pleasing to the eye! If you can put that feeling into an art form, it tends to catch eyes!
> 
> Call me a perv if you feel the need to, I just admire the form, and all that it's about...and a little more! My appreciation goes on and on..


That's profound, littlejoe, and beautiful!


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Guess I'm a guilty party I'm on a local business web page...didn't show my face thou and they have my permission to use my picture.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Nobody said anything negative about posing for pictures, or calling into question the natural beauty of the human body.

I taught a religious art class to kids and invited other families to join in. One mom said okay but no nudity. When I separated naked Jesus and all those cherubs out, I was left with incredibly gruesome German art. I gave a short class for the no nekked babies kids the did the complete class for everyone else. I know which kids were the most traumatized.

Modeling and posing for artists and photograghers can be fun and profitable. They get paid. 

Taking pictures of yourself posing in the nature that can't be posted here to send to a bunch of boys or to strangers must also have a rewarding payoff. I don't know what that payoff could be. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

I do have to agree with pictures thou it is generally not a good idea


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Laura said:


> Nobody said anything negative about posing for pictures, or calling into question the natural beauty of the human body.
> 
> I taught a religious art class to kids and invited other families to join in. One mom said okay but no nudity. When I separated naked Jesus and all those cherubs out, I was left with incredibly gruesome German art. I gave a short class for the no nekked babies kids the did the complete class for everyone else. I know which kids were the most traumatized.
> 
> ...



Popularity. Busy friday nights?

Maybe there is no reward for some. Maybe they do it cuz they want to?

Why do the boys look at the pictures?


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Rebellion? Because they want to? Money? Power? Sex? 

Never bothered me one bit to see a pic of a naked person, male or female. Well there are some that scream for brain bleach but you have to take the wheat with the chaff.

Sexting pics can get one in hot water if one is applying for a job and the pic is posted online, I cannot believe people do that on FB..duh..but it's their life and they screw it up, so be it. 

Even "powers that were" have done stupid things and that is why they are no longer "powers that be".

Nakedness is downright fun..provided you aren't caught on candid camera. I think naked pics are so pervasive now that it rarely raises an eyebrow due to the advent of the camera phones, internet and instant videos.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Laura said:


> Nobody said anything negative about posing for pictures, or calling into question the natural beauty of the human body.
> 
> I taught a religious art class to kids and invited other families to join in. One mom said okay but no nudity. When I separated naked Jesus and all those cherubs out, I was left with incredibly gruesome German art. I gave a short class for the no nekked babies kids the did the complete class for everyone else. I know which kids were the most traumatized.
> 
> ...


There really is no upside of taking the pics and sending them to someone. What it ends up doing is degrading the woman and does a woman really want a guy to like her because she sent him a naked picture. people can believe taking naked pics is fine I don't really care but we can see in socirty it's not harmless.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

bstuart29 said:


> There really is no upside of taking the pics and sending them to someone. What it ends up doing is degrading the woman and does a woman really want a guy to like her because she sent him a naked picture. people can believe taking naked pics is fine I don't really care but we can see in socirty it's not harmless.



Ok, i will bite,

How can we see in society that its not harmless?


Honestly, i would have to see the pics to tell you if there was an upside, but i am betting on, Heck Yea!


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Personally I don't see how it's in any way bad, if it's between two people that want to be together. However, when used as a tool (or as a weapon), that's when there can be a problem. Manipulation can be powerful, but guys can be just as guilty... Some guys, without a leg to stand on, will casually drop hints about a 401K, or who their broker is, or the beach house they're currently working with their realtor on buying, etc etc... Maybe I'm stretching there, just that, in the battle of the sexes, both sides use what they can. 

Still with that being said, those that turn to that sort of thing as a "first resort" should be regarded with caution ~ regardless of the allure. I'd gladly bust out all manner of "media" in a caring loving relationship if it's done for fun or for spice, but not for leverage... that's when it becomes caustic.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Warwalk said:


> Personally I don't see how it's in any way bad, if it's between two people that want to be together. However, when used as a tool (or as a weapon), that's when there can be a problem. Manipulation can be powerful, but guys can be just as guilty... Some guys, without a leg to stand on, will casually drop hints about a 401K, or who their broker is, or the beach house they're currently working with their realtor on buying, etc etc... Maybe I'm stretching there, just that, in the battle of the sexes, both sides use what they can.
> 
> Still with that being said, those that turn to that sort of thing as a "first resort" should be regarded with caution ~ regardless of the allure. I'd gladly bust out all manner of "media" in a caring loving relationship if it's done for fun or for spice, but not for leverage... that's when it becomes caustic.


It can be harmful if the guy shows those others and it really cheapens one's relationship being ya in one and I think Laura wasn't so much talking about couples in her post. If I'm i a relationship why do I need naked pics of my so other I don't. When you send them to someone ya hadn't know that long it really doesn't present you in a good light.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Warwalk said:


> Personally I don't see how it's in any way bad, if it's between two people that want to be together. However, when used as a tool (or as a weapon), that's when there can be a problem. *Manipulation* can be powerful, but guys can be just as guilty... Some guys, without a leg to stand on, will casually drop hints about a 401K, or who their broker is, or the beach house they're currently working with their realtor on buying, etc etc... Maybe I'm stretching there, just that, in the battle of the sexes, both sides use what they can.
> 
> Still with that being said, those that turn to that sort of thing as a "first resort" should be regarded with caution ~ regardless of the allure. I'd gladly bust out all manner of "media" in a caring loving relationship if it's done for fun or for spice, but not for leverage... that's when it becomes caustic.


That is the key. They make you feel safe and make you believe that they are the vulnerable one. They make you think that you are the one in control of the relationship. Once you believe that and you let your guard down, that is when they start to turn the tables. 

You may think it is love but it isn't. When they are done using you, then you are not even left with your self respect. I remember when he kept asking and I said no. That was one of the many red flags I ignored.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

The main problem there, sounds like the guy is a liar.

Thats bad news,no matter the situation


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Raven ~ So very true.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Long term observations of watching this play out in the lives of others showed me it does indeed have an impact on the QUALITY of relationships people end up with, for both males and females. 

All guys like to look. Everybody likes sexual tension. 

Not everyone can differentiate between that attachment and "Love." The more push/pull, the more intensity created, the easier it is to mistake attachment for Love. I've seen a lot of people twisted up over this, some never quite recover. Intensity and attachment does not equal Relationship and Love.

It's kinda funny how these differences were explained to me by the former call girls who knew exactly who was exploiting whom in that game. That's how they built their high dollar client lists, found husbands and stay in control. They know it isn't Love.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

A couple of us have a nickname for it on here. It's called "carrots". Someone will string you along by tossing out a "carrot" here and there while they use you for their emotional gain.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Raven12 said:


> A couple of us have a nickname for it on here. It's called "carrots". Someone will string you along by tossing out a "carrot" here and there while they use you for their emotional gain.


 Men tend to use the illusions of romance for their hook, some women use visuals of the promise of sex. Neither are "Relationship." I think we all fall for it at one time or another to some degree. Some get blown up and spun out, some people have an innate protection for rapid disengagement, and some don't buy in at all.

Those who don't buy in, who know the difference between attachment and relationship and want relationship, have wonderful relationships that grew over time. They don't buy into the illusions and don't consider themselves a commodity. They don't want someone who thinks of themselves as a commodity, either.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I think it's the rapid disengagement which is the biggest thing I've had to come to understand. I remember, back when we were kids, we used to play this game on a log where you'd put out your hands toward someone else and try to push them them off of said log, and the opponent would do the same... well, the smart players would put forth some type of resistance, up to the point where they were sure you'd be moving toward them, and then at the last second quickly yank their hands backward, thereby causing the one to fall completely into the other, or the other would sidestep... either way, the one would go tumbling off the log to the laughter of everyone else. It was all just fun and games back then, and I was no better or worse than the others as we burned summer daylight. With relationships it can be more difficult, as a person never knows who's going into it simply for the game vs those that are really serious.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I think the habit of successful people who wait for quality relationships is they don't engage. They understand the risks and control their impulses. They are looking for whole people. Thy find them by not being distracted by parts.

We have one member here who seems to always express his belief that all women are trying to hook men with our talking boobies, once hooked, we turn the tables to use and abuse. That's been his experience yet he can't take his eyes off the visuals. He can't get to the place of real relationship with a whole person.

We all want more, so why would we lead with the promise of less?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

And some people get really lonely and lie. Sometimes it is as simple as that. We try to justify their behavior because it is so difficult to comprehend that one human being would do that to another. But it happens. There are arrogant jerks in the world. It is what it is.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I understand that, R12. I also understand it was MY loneliness that allowed me to be sucked in and duped by a man with borderline personality disorder. 

I have to be responsible for myself and my choices, learn from not only my mistakes, but from the mistakes of others.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Talking boobies? I guess it's been longer than I think and there have been evolutionary changes. Or my memory has slipped badly. Or both.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Zong, it was the cryogenic freezing process... Taco Bell is now considered haute cuisine and you've been brought back from the past to eliminate Wesley Snipes with Sandra Bulloch as your charming but inept sidekick.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Laura said:


> I think the habit of successful people who wait for quality relationships is they don't engage. They understand the risks and control their impulses. They are looking for whole people. Thy find them by not being distracted by parts.
> 
> We have one member here who seems to always express his belief that all women are trying to hook men with our talking boobies, once hooked, we turn the tables to use and abuse. That's been his experience yet he can't take his eyes off the visuals. He can't get to the place of real relationship with a whole person.
> 
> We all want more, so why would we lead with the promise of less?


Thats pretty profound there Laura and I like it We all made mistakes and we learn from those and try to do them and not fall for them again. When ya find a whole relationship then all the waiting etc was worth it and we see why it was. Society is always telling us do what feels good but when we do a lot of the time we see how empty that is. I think a lot of time we fail to understand if we want a real meaning relationship some of the problem is us and we need to look inside both what we do and what we allow. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok here goes.... My take on the sending of pictures.... I have gotten quite a few pictures from a few ladies I know... Yes "that" kind of picture... No i've never asked for any of them... The ladies range in age from very early 20's to upper 50's Do I like seeing them... Yes... Would I ever share them with anyone else.... NO... I delete them immediately! I compliment them all for their fantastic pictures and thank them for thinking of me..... Have I ever sent pictures back..... Yes.... sorta..... I only send "that" kind of picture to my current girlfriend..... The other ladies get a picture of my smiling face! If I was single would I send back "That" kind of picture....Hmmm...Probably.... The human body is a very beautiful thing no matter what age or size you are.... It is actually only a vessel for your soul... Do the ladies ask for more than just pictures.... yes... do i accept offers... NO..... I even exchange pictures of smiles with a special lady here on HT.... Awesome gal and if I was single OOOOOOHHHHHHHH Mama!!!! :kissy:


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Gettem' bwoah!


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

... however (and this isn't trying to start a debate, but just asking), would your current friendgirl be particularly pleased if she knew? I'm not talking about the one HT'er in particular, but even for the most debonnaire of gentlemen it takes a special touch to be like "hey, how ya doin'?", and they say "fine, here's my red snapper". Or no? Am I wrong on that? Would your ladyluv simply laugh it off? Or no big deal? Would it not be a form of emotional cheating to be keeping your options open?

Note to self: Learn to become a playa'.... jk jk


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yep, thanks for the reminder of why I plan on staying single.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

:hysterical: @ red snapper.

What's next? Show me your worm?

Looks like someone is trolling. (Get it?)


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I'm so non-rico-suave.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

That is a good thing, Warwalk. There are too many players out there.


----------

